# Goose Festivus from field to table



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Went out with my grandpa this morning, we got all set up and hunkered down at about 7:45 and had a group of twenty come right in at 8:00 and we both tripled :shock: So, just like that our hunt was done. I decided to go home cook some up.









Boiled Citrus Goose
I've mentioned this a few times but here it is with pictures. This requires a plucked goose with the entrails removed. Stuff the cavity of the goose with apples, oranges, grapefruits, a lemon, and a cinnamon stick. Cut the goose every couple of inches and insert cloves. 








Place the goose breast side up in a roaster. Add 4-5 inches of water with 2 more cinnamon sticks. I throw in a little lemon juice for kicks and giggles. Bring to a slow steady boil until the meat shreds off the breasts and thighs. This goose was about 10 pounds and took about 4 hours.








Serve with chili sauce and dirty rice and it is delicious.

Rendering bird fat

Also posted this recently, here are some pictures. You don't have to actually "pluck" the birds as in do the boiling water and parafin wax the whole bird, but get as many feathers and down off the skin as you can. I just did the front of the birds from about the breastbone down to the thighs.









Here is how much I got off two geese, but you could get a lot more if you really wanted to.









Cut into small strips and put in a big wok/frying pan and add just enough water to cover the bottom of the pan. 









Cook on a medium heat until the pan is full of fat. The cracklings are really good, I overcooked these ones and ruined them unfortunately.

I got this much off of the two geese. Use it in any recipe to substitute it as vegetable oil. It is good stuff.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like you had a fun day! Looks like some good eating too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, what a cool post. 

That goose oil looks great. 

Did you use the goose's liver for the dirty rice?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I didn't. I never do much with the heart/liver maybe that will be my next adventure.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> I didn't. I never do much with the heart/liver maybe that will be my next adventure.


Yeah, my next adventure would be to make some goose oil, but our geese left weeks ago.


----------

